
Ask HN: Critical tech startup infrastructure setup experiences? - ManWith2Plans
Hi all,<p>Before I start my technology company, I was hoping to get some insight into what critical infrastructure was necessary to setup for the business, and what, if anything, should be setup before beginning to build out product.<p>Were there any critical infrastructure components that took significant time to setup? If so, what were they and do you have any learnings you&#x27;d be willing to share to speed up the bootstrapping time? Were there any components that you regretted not setting up initially that came back to bite you in the ass?<p>I&#x27;m looking at components necessary for financial, legal, project management, software, logistical, system and development operations infrastructure and any infrastructure necessary to begin building an agile product as quickly as possible.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
rkcf
A lot of this really depends on what your company is doing.

One thing that I always do when I am working on a project is documentation.
While an all encompassing organizational wiki is great and where you should be
headed, at the bare minimum throw some notes into a text file. Proper
documentation early on prevents a lot of headaches and wasted time back
tracking or redoing research. It also makes on-boarding new teammates easier.
I personally use dokuwiki for this purpose.

